
Microsoft Just Won the Cloud Wars - SQL2219
https://www.inc.com/heather-wilde/microsoft-just-won-cloud-wars.html?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3Bww%2BttRTOSLaYPVvYaWMZvA%3D%3D
======
mattbillenstein
Rather click-baity title -- Microsoft bought a company which specializes in
optimizing your cloud spend. So, if you're a company who leaps before you look
when provisioning resources in the cloud, that might be helpful. Otherwise,
you're thoughtful and manage your spend like a rational business should do --
situation normal.

------
SQL2219
yea right.

Fed up with sky-high cloud service provider bills? Microsoft is too...

